# Sending B3ndy lots of positive vibes for test day, 1st IUI



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya chick  

Just wanted to send you heaps and heaps of positive vibes for your test day.  You really really deserve that longed for


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You certainly do B3ndy  

       
    
     
       

Love you loads!

Sarah


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

me too b3ndy! I really hope this is it for you! Hope you will be posting with a much deserved   soon! good luck hun! x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

And from me my lovely....

                                 

                         

                               

                                 

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

a little dance of encouagement for you little bean b3ndy! 

                                  

good luck


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and me 


                                                          

And here's one from dd   

s xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i just logged on to catch up and saw this thread ...and you've gone and made me   chicks!

thanks a mill for your   vibes girls - it means everything to me

i'm an emotional wreck at the minute....god knows how i'll make it to next Wed (test day)

love you all

  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a real good feeling about you b3ndy.....and so does bowie, freddie and milton 

They send you lots of        along with some licks, purrs, and cat cuddles.

Sarah


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just logged on and saw this thread.....

Goes without saying B3ndy, I have everything crossed for you hunny, I have such a good feeling about you.  Not long to go now, stay strong and don't forget now.....PMA, PMA, PMA

                         

           
         
          
           

                         

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hun good luck for testing next week and that u get a BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sending you lots of      - good luck for next Wed.

x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck B3ndy, sending you loads of Essex positive vibes     

                    
                                                                              

Heres hoping next week you will be on   when you get a  

Love Tracy xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Good Luck B3ndy for wednesday you so deserve your BFP.  The forum wuill keep you going till then.

                               

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good lucky hun 

Will be keeping fingers & toes crossed for you & hoping you have some good news to tell us...

     

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

B3ndy, Sending you loads of       until test day next Wednesday       

Sam xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending you loads of             and                       that you will get your  

Binty  

Oh don't forget the chant everyday


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

good luck hun,


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

B3ndy, sending you loads and loads of          and              

Really hope you get your well deserved  



Rosie. xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for test day

loads of  and  to you 

love
suzie x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for your words of support girls - you're the best

looks like test day is being brought forward to tomorrow though - as I started getting v.strong af pains this am and then got some brown spotting.

doesn't look very hopeful  .....so have agreed with dh to test in the morning via 'conference call' so we both get the news at the same time.

Am going to be doing some strong praying tonight (and hoping my Nana - who was buried 2 years ago today is looking down and winging a bfp my way)

will let you all know tomorrow how i got on!

lol

S
xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

oh b3ndy, really hope that the spotting is just that and that you do get your bfp.   Am keeping positive for you and will log on in the morning to see how you are xx Good luck hun, it ain't over yet! xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy  

Got absolutely everything crossed for you - I'll say a little prayer for you tonight. I have read a few posts on here where people have had spotting and still gone on to get a BFP so it ain't over yet.                

Thinking of you

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

as I guessed - tested at 5.30am and it was a big fat NO!!  ....though the old witch still hasn't reared her ugly head yet and I still have dark brown spotting. I guess once I stop the f***y candles tonight she'll make her way!!

As you can imagine i'm pretty gutted about this - and it was heartbreaking having to tell dh over the phone this morning....he kept telling me how sorry he was  

so - I'm probably going to be taking a bit of a 'breather' from FF for a while girls to get my head round this...and get ready for my next jabs which will start in March (just wish I could have got going again this month)

see you all soon - and thanx a mill for all your love and support!!

lol and very tired and emotional

b3ndy
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sweetheart   

You poor lovely, I'm so sorry. but is it definitely over?  I don't know how testing for IUI falls, ie whether you have tested early?

I don't know what to say chick, you know where I am if you need anything. Thinking of you loads  xxxx

Ps. I know it doesnt feel like it now, but YOUR time WILL come, I promise xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awwww B3ndy  I just dont know what to say . I know that nowt I come out with will make you feel any better but you know where I am  

Take care honey and remember you can do this because your a wonderful fantastic person and you both deserve to be parents. your very special bundle is waiting  

s xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

B3ndy hunny, I am so sorry, I was so hoping that this was going to be your time  

Take good care of yourself today until dh gets home tomorrow and can give you a big hug.

It will happen for you both, but unfortunately you just have to wait a bit longer.

You know where I am if you need a chat.

All my love and hugs
Tracy xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

oh b3ndy,   am so sad for you hun, i can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. I can understand you want some time away from the boards, time to heal etc. We will all be here for you when you get back and if you fancy a private chat at any time please feel free to PM me. Really sorry it wasn't successful hun


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

B3ndy  Just wanted to send you lots of 


xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

b3ndy
so sorry
have sent you a pm
strawbs xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy my lovely....I'm so   for you. I really thought this was the one for you. Huge   for you both. We're here whenever you need us darling. 

Lots of love
xxxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy hunny, I am so  about your news, massive hugs   to you.  I feel absolutely gutted for you.  I was hoping and praying this was it for you.

We are all here for you whenever you need us.

lots of love
Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

gonna email you hunny.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've texted and emailed her too


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy

I'm so   to hear your news I really thought it would be a success sending you loads of   .
I know there is nothing I can say just as long as you know I'm here if you want to chat hun  

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

You guys are truly amazing.

I know I said I was taking a break from FF for a bit to sort my head out after getting my bfn today, but I just wanted to let you all know how much your texts, emails, phone calls and good wishes have meant to me today.

The tears have all dried up now and I'm feeling a little brighter. I've 'checked' in my bfn with the hospital and the nurse said they're considering changing my drugs from menopur to puregon for the next go in March (what difference that will make I don't know - but I'm trying to stay  )

Anyhow - thanx again chicks

You lot really are the best!



S
xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

B3ndy I'm so sorry to hear your news...   take care of yourself.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi B3ndy so sorry to hear that it was a BFN and u are leaving us for a while. 

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey B3ndy - Just saw this and I am really sorry it was a BFN for you hun. Glad to hear you are feeling a little brighter - I am sending you some    for your treatment in March.

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry I've been awol for a while chicks but this bfn hit me rather hard...probably more so than I wanted to admit to myself or anyone else come to think of it...so it's taken me a while to get my head round stuff and put a spring back in my step.

I'm a big believer in fate though - and although I wonder sometimes just what I've done to deserve all this heartache I realise that everything happens for a reason and my time will HOPEFULLY arrive sooner rather than later.

Thanks again to all of you for your support and good wishes over the last week or so.

lol

B3ndy
xxx


----------

